# DreamChi Snuggle Bag headin to Evelyn!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay the first thing i want to say is how sorry i am...
the sizing came out smaller than i thought it would. 
it was difficult to measure out since the solid came with a little more than 1 yard :foxes15:
after lookin at the pics if u want me to do it over i will gladly order the same and do it again for you no charge :foxes_13:

27 x 21"








here's it cuddled up








atleast the embroidery came out nice lol









as an apology i made you an extra regular blanket :nscared:

30 x 20"









if you want me to embroider this in either of ur pup's name i will!

please let me know what u wanna do :] this night was not a great night...sigh....off to cry myself in the corner :sad1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, Pidge, it's beautiful!! Don't be upset. You should be very happy with your talent! xxxxx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh no, don't go and cry , I love it! I know Ike will to , it is plenty big enough for him, I also love having the extra blanket ! If you want to put his name on that , I will leave it up to you. IKe isn't very big so that snuggie will be perfect for him. Thank you so much!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Awwwww, Pidge, it's beautiful!! Don't be upset. You should be very happy with your talent! xxxxx


Thanks queen T! I get upset over the smallest hiccups in my work... It leaves me with a empty feeling,inside lmaoooo....ugh. Thankie though 



Evelyn said:


> Oh no, don't go and cry , I love it! I know Ike will to , it is plenty big enough for him, I also love having the extra blanket ! If you want to put his name on that , I will leave it up to you. IKe isn't very big so that snuggie will be perfect for him. Thank you so much!


Oh my chi. Thank u for lovin it. I can surely put ikes name the same way on that blanket too  I can finally sleep better :lol: I hope u liked the font I picked!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks queen T! I get upset over the smallest hiccups in my work... It leaves me with a empty feeling,inside lmaoooo....ugh. Thankie though
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my chi. Thank u for lovin it. I can surely put ikes name the same way on that blanket too  I can finally sleep better :lol: I hope u liked the font I picked!


You should not fret over little things, this is still a lot bigger then the one he has and a lot prettier. Take a nap today so you can catch up on your sleep. Today is suppose to be the day of rest anyway.  I really am very happy with it !:happy6:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It is beautiful. I love the fabric. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> You should not fret over little things, this is still a lot bigger then the one he has and a lot prettier. Take a nap today so you can catch up on your sleep. Today is suppose to be the day of rest anyway.  I really am very happy with it !:happy6:


Lol I can't help it, its how I am as a near perfectionist when it comes to my dreamchi line. That's great to hear! Haha a day of rest for some but not for me, Sundays are my off days from work but a fun filled day with the bf and the furballs too 



kellyb said:


> It is beautiful. I love the fabric.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Evelyn picked the fabrics!  its adorable! Hehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ya eto ochen lublu!!! 


Good job babe, I think it looks awesome! I love the fabric choice, I don't remember seeing it before, it's really super cute!



ps: As you noticed we are continuing Russian lessons, you like? :love8: By the way, it means "I love it very much!" :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Ya eto ochen lublu!!!
> 
> 
> Good job babe, I think it looks awesome! I love the fabric choice, I don't remember seeing it before, it's really super cute!
> ...


hahahaha ill only know positive russian words by the time we're done LMAO! yea this was a fabric she picked out from the choices i gave her :] even today i got a new fabric from the store

me and the bf picked it out 








also got this cute one for an order im doing soon down my list


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Goodness those are beautiful!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brpapcun said:


> Goodness those are beautiful!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank u


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It's so beautiful Pidge!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> It's so beautiful Pidge!


Spanks a buncha coconuts :lol:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I love your crafts you are so talented! How much are your snuggle blankets?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a lovely fabric. You did such a good job like you always do.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kim Fox said:


> I love your crafts you are so talented! How much are your snuggle blankets?


thank you kim fox, i will pm you with prices :]



Chico's Mum said:


> That is a lovely fabric. You did such a good job like you always do.


thanks chicosmum!  :toothy4:


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice bags. ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

